# Java Applet Gästebuch



## Sh0rtY (26. Feb 2008)

Guten Tag, 
ich brauch unbedingt hilfe bin ein java Anfänger und muss ein Gästebuch programmieren, was später auf eine Homepage  gepackt werden soll ich hab eine Oberfläche schon fertig geschrieben und die html Datei, das Problem ist nun das ich das geschriebende nicht Senden kann. Hab schon einige Befehle ausprobiert klapt aber leider nichts....
Der Befehl der vorher im Gästebuch drin war also ohne Applet ging... aber jetzt nicht mehr?!?!

vorrige Befehl:

```
BufferedReader din;
			String dateiname = "gbuchEinträge.txt";
			String line;
		
			try {
			 din = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(dateiname));
			 
			while ((line = din.readLine()) != null) {
				    alesen.append(line+"\r\n");
			 }
			 din.close();
			} catch (IOException b) {
			 System.out.println("Fehler beim Lesen der Datei");
	      }	
		setVisible(true);
	}
```
 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

die java datei -->


```
import java.applet.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.net.*;

public class gbuch extends Applet implements ActionListener {
	
	Button senden = new Button ("Senden");

	Label vname = new Label ("Vorname:");
	Label nname = new Label ("Nachnahme:");
	Label mail = new Label ("E-Mail:");
	Label text = new Label ("Geben Sie hier Ihren Text ein");
	TextField vtname = new TextField ();
	TextField ntname = new TextField ();
	TextField tmail = new TextField ();
	TextArea texte = new TextArea ();
	TextArea alesen = new TextArea ();
	

	
	
	public void init (){
		super.init();
	
		
		setSize (500,550);
		setBackground(Color.black);
		setLayout(null);
		
		vname.setBounds (100,30,70,25);
		add(vname);
		vname.setColor(Color.red);
	
		nname.setBounds (100,40,73,45);
		add(nname);
		
		vtname.setBounds (200,30,150,20);
		add(vtname);
		
		
		
	
		ntname.setBounds (200,55,150,20);
		add(ntname);
		
		
		mail.setBounds (100,55,70,70);
		add(mail);
		
		
		tmail.setBounds (200,80,150,20);
		add(tmail);
		
		
		
		text.setBounds (170,120,200,20);
		add(text);
		
		
		texte.setBounds(100,140,300,150);
		add(texte);
	
		
		senden.addActionListener(this);
		senden.setBounds (150,300,100,20);
		add(senden);
		

		alesen.setEditable(false);
		alesen.setBounds (100,350,300,150);
		add(alesen);
		
		
	
	      
       
       
	      
	}
		
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent erg) {
			
			
		 
			if(erg.getActionCommand().equals("Senden")){ 
			
			String vorn, nachn, text1, mail, ergebnis;
				
			vorn = vtname.getText();
			nachn = ntname.getText();	
			mail = tmail.getText();
			text1 = texte.getText();
			ergebnis = "\r\n\r\n Name: "+vorn+" "+nachn+" \r\n E-Mail: "+mail+"\r\n Nachricht:"+text1+"\r\n"+"__________________________";
	
			FileWriter f1;
	
			try {
			f1= new FileWriter ("gbuchEinträge.txt",true);
			f1.write (ergebnis);
			f1.close ();
			}catch(IOException a) {
			System.out.println ("Fehler beim Einlesen der Datei");}
				
			}
			
			BufferedReader din;
			String dateiname = "gbuchEinträge.txt";
			String line;
		
			try {
			 din = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(dateiname));
			 
			while ((line = din.readLine()) != null) {
				    alesen.append(line+"\r\n");
			 }
			 din.close();
			} catch (IOException b) {
			 System.out.println("Fehler beim Lesen der Datei");
	      }	
				
				
      }	
	
}
```

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

dann einmal die html Datei
-->

```
<html>
<head>
<title>gbuch</title>
</head>
<body>  <body text="#000000" bgcolor="#000000" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="#FF0000">

<applet code="gbuch.class" width=100% height=100%> </applet>

</body>
</html>
```


_L-ectron-X hat diesen Beitrag am 26.02.2008 um 17:41 Uhr editiert._
_Code-Tags eingefügt._


----------



## The_S (26. Feb 2008)

Naja, ein Applet muss erstmal signiert werden, damit es schreiben kann. Dann greift es aber auf den Client zu und nicht auf den Server, da es Clientseitig ist. Und wenn du auf den Server schreibst, dann muss du natürlich auch die entsprechenden Schreibrechte auf dem Server beseitzen, was ich mal stark bezweifle  .


----------

